# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Praga! Será?

## José Passos Campainha

Boa noite, companheiros.

Há uns tempos a esta parte, tenho reparado na proliferação, por todo o lado, de uns seres que vivem dentro de tubos calcários e que deitam um filamento, parecido com uma teia de aranha, para pescar e alimentar-se.

Alguém tem esses seres no sistema? Há algum perigo!  :Admirado:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Passos

Tenho centenas desses seres e para além do aspecto estético que criam aquando da hora da paparoca mais nenum mal vem ao àqua.Penso até que sejam benéficos,pois pescam os excedentes da alimentação...seja...partículas muito pequenas da mesma.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Nunes

boas,

tenho disso espalhado por toda a rocha do meu antigo nano, praga não será pois é mais lento que as aiptasias, logo mais facil de eliminar  :Wink: 
de qualquer das formas vão aparecer bastantes mais :Whistle:  
Não sei se têm algum efeito prejudicial pois sou leigo acerca do que fazem, mas acho piada à forma como "pescam" a comida lá com as "redes" deles  :yb624:  

Cumprimentos

Pedro Nunes

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sao otimos porificadores de agua tb tenho montes

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
Será Petaloconchus? 

Se for vê este topico.
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=13990

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Será Petaloconchus? 
> 
> Se for vê este topico.
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=13990


Boas, Pedro.

Não é bem, mas utiliza o mesmo método de "pesca". O "tubo" dos meus é calcário e muito pequeno.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

:Olá:  Olá Passos,

O unico senão desses seres, é que podem chatiar alguns corais com essas "teias". Pode ser problematico em alguns SPS.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá Passos,
> 
> O unico senão desses seres, é que podem chatiar alguns corais com essas "teias". Pode ser problematico em alguns SPS.


Boas, Ricardo.

Foi, precisamente, por isso que abri o tópico. É que na base de uma Acropora, que está a crescer "a olhos vistos", depois de ter mudado a iluminação, tinha cerca de uma dezenas desses seres e quando soltavam os filamentos iam para cima do coral, obrigando-o a fechar os pólipos. Solução: peguei num raspador e, com o cabo, parti-os. :SbRequin2:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola José penso que te referes a estes seres



tambem andei a tentar saber e não descobri nada que me diga que são maléficos, mas "penso" que tambem podem pertencer á familia dos hidrozoários  
Podes ler mais aqui:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=13754
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=13208

São uma praga isso é certo mas de vez em quando ponho uma luva e passo as mãos pela rocha e vou-os partindo é assim que os controlo.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

É mesmo isso!...

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Tambem tenho carradas mas como te digo a unica maneira que conheço é passar a mão pelo pêlo :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  penso que não são maleficos mas de facto reproduzem-se rapidamente.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> (...) mas de facto reproduzem-se rapidamente.


Boas, Ricardo.

Rapidamente é favor. As minhas _Caulastrea furcata_ têm os ramos carragados disso. Até prensei que seriam os corais a propagar-se, mas cheguei, rapidamente, à conclusão de que não.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Eu tenho o meu aquário bem fornecido desses senhores...
Se forem Hidrozoários, o membro José Francisco Duarte aquando da montagem do seu último aquário, comentou na altura que tinha pegado em tudo que era Zoanthus e aplicado palha de aço!!! para remover os Hidrozoários.
Na altura desconhecia o que era isso, mas se for isto, agora já sei!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

São inofensivos vermes...
têm este esqueleto externo calcáreo...

mandam estes filamentos para capturar plancton e materia orgânica da água ...

é uma espécie de melhoria para o escumador...tipo upgrade...
 :Smile: 
tenho também toda a gente parece ter.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Quando mudei para este aquario que tenho esfreguei a rocha toda com uma escova de arame mas eles voltaram á carga e então a unica maneira que arranjei de os combater foi controlar sempre que os vejo.Neste momento tenho muito menos do que tinha...Nunca perdi nenhum coral mas sei bem que eles rebentam por todo o lado.

----------


## AndreCardoso

Penso os primeiros apresentados nao serem os mesmos destas ultimas fotografias.
Talvez sejam da mesma "familia" mas tenho ambos no meu sistema. Os primeiros tem um tubo do tamanho de quase uma palhinha e é possivel ver as antenas do ser filtrante.. Já o segundo apresenta um "tubo" calcareo 1/4 do primeiro (é consideravelmente mais pequeno em termos de diametro) e geralmente a sua base (na rocha) enrola-se em espiral. Ambos (como pude observar) lançam a tal teia para filtrar e recolher o alimento em suspensao. Penso serem ambos inofensivos mas é preciso ter sempre em consideraçao os tecidos dos corais á volta dos mesmos já que o tecido dos corais poderá ser irritado pela teia.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Eu tenho o meu aquário bem fornecido desses senhores...
> Se forem Hidrozoários, o membro José Francisco Duarte aquando da montagem do seu último aquário, comentou na altura que tinha pegado em tudo que era Zoanthus e aplicado palha de aço!!! para remover os Hidrozoários.
> Na altura desconhecia o que era isso, mas se for isto, agora já sei!
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Olá Pedro,

Isto não são Hidrozoários. Isso é outra coisa completamente diferente.

Quando ao serem inofensivos....só podem levar um SPS a morte ou perda de tecido deviso as "teias" lançadas (isto claro pode acontecer caso as teias vão para cima do tecido dos corais).
Eu já tive disto e livrei-me deles.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> (...)
> Eu já tive disto e livrei-me deles.



Boas, Ricardo.

Como o fizeste?! Eu apenas partir os casulos calcários onde vivem esses seres. Contudo, cheguei a ver as "teias" tocarem no tecido de uma Acropora e não aconteceu nada!!! :Admirado:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

É claro que posso estar completamente enganado, mas...
São animais do Filo Aneelida, Classe Poliqueta.
Em sua maioria os vermes poliquetas são animais marinhos, entretanto tambem são encontrados em agua doce e salobra. 
O corpo é dividido em aneis, basicamente são inofensivos e servem como base alimentar para muitos animais, incluíndo outros invertebrados e peixes.

----------


## António Vitor

deve ser esses Maurício...

a teia não mata os corais...tenho esta teia num montipora que leva sempre com ela(correntes de água) e cresce na mesma...
 :Smile: 
o animal depois recolhe a teia

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Isto não são Hidrozoários. Isso é outra coisa completamente diferente.
> 
> Quando ao serem inofensivos....só podem levar um SPS a morte ou perda de tecido deviso as "teias" lançadas (isto claro pode acontecer caso as teias vão para cima do tecido dos corais).
> Eu já tive disto e livrei-me deles.


Está tudo dito! 

Eu também já tive...




> deve ser esses Maurício...
> 
> a teia não mata os corais...tenho esta teia num montipora que leva sempre com ela(correntes de água) e cresce na mesma...
> 
> o animal depois recolhe a teia


Olá Vitor!

Tens a certeza de que a teia não mata?  :yb665:  

Abraços!

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas,

Já que estamos a analisar seres estranhos, alguém sabe o que é isto ou se á mesma coisa? 
Desculpem as fotos

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Manel.

Isso parecem Sabellas pequenas. Não representam qualquer perigo!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas,
> 
> Já que estamos a analisar seres estranhos, alguém sabe o que é isto ou se á mesma coisa? 
> Desculpem as fotos


Boas Manuel...

Não é isso... Esses seres são completamente ReefSafe! Ao contrário dos outros que aqui são referidos!!!

Esses são da família das poliquetas... Não sei se os outros serão!

Abraços!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas, Ricardo.
> 
> Foi, precisamente, por isso que abri o tópico. É que na base de uma Acropora, que está a crescer "a olhos vistos", depois de ter mudado a iluminação, tinha cerca de uma dezenas desses seres e quando soltavam os filamentos iam para cima do coral, obrigando-o a fechar os pólipos. Solução: peguei num raspador e, com o cabo, parti-os.


Já agora a única forma eficaz de os destruir é removendo o verme... Caso partas o tubo ele volta a construir um igual!

Abraços!

----------


## Manuel Faria

Ah! Fico mais descansado. Estava a ficar assustado pois tenho imensos debaixo da RV.


Obrigados!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Já agora a única forma eficaz de os destruir é removendo o verme... Caso partas o tubo ele volta a construir um igual!
> 
> Abraços!


Boas, Francisco.

Já verifiquei isso, mas também cheguei à conclusão que não queimam os corais. O facto da Acropora fechar os pólipos deve-se, a meu ver, a um reflexo natural.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas, Francisco.
> 
> Já verifiquei isso, mas também cheguei à conclusão que não queimam os corais. O facto da Acropora fechar os pólipos deve-se, a meu ver, a um reflexo natural.


A questão não é queimar... É inibir a alimentação e ir danificando o coral, pois inibe-o de estender os pólipos, até que este começa a perder tecido! Já me aconteceu. Por me ter acontecido é que participei neste tópico...  :SbOk:  

Editado: Aliás posso falar das pragas que aqui referem (Hidrozoários e afins) pois já passei por elas todas... E também posso dizer que de todas elas a dos hidrozoários é a pior, não têm predadores e reproduzem-se a um ritmo alucinante, sendo que depois de erradicados voltam a aparecer!

Abraços!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> A questão não é queimar... É inibir a alimentação e ir danificando o coral, pois inibe-o de estender os pólipos, até que este começa a perder tecido! Já me aconteceu. Por me ter acontecido é que participei neste tópico...  
> 
> Editado: Aliás posso falar das pragas que aqui referem (Hidrozoários e afins) pois já passei por elas todas... E também posso dizer que de todas elas a dos hidrozoários é a pior, não têm predadores e reproduzem-se a um ritmo alucinante, sendo que depois de erradicados voltam a aparecer!
> 
> Abraços!


Então, apenas podemos controlar o seu desenvolvimento, destruindo-lhe os "casulos" calcários?!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Então, apenas podemos controlar o seu desenvolvimento, destruindo-lhe os "casulos" calcários?!


Não... Tens que arrancar o verme de dentro do casulo!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Não... Tens que arrancar o verme de dentro do casulo!


Deve ser uma operação complicada!!! Como o fazes!

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Passos

Esses pequenos seres no meu àqua só estendem a teia quando alimento os peixes.
Posto isto...o facto de os corais retraírem os pólipos (reflexo) nessas alturas em nada os prejudica,pois têm todo o outro tempo para se alimentarem do planton residual do àqua.
Tambem eu gostaria de saber como o Francisco Duarte faz essa operação!!!
Um abraço 

Jorge Neves

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Tão simples quanto partir o casulo com uma chave de fendas e puxar o verme cá para fora com ela (eu fiz com a chave de fendas, mas suponho que com um alfinete também dê... Tipo caracol :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:  ).


Agora se em nada vos prejudica... Deixem ficar! Só tirei pois tinha corais a morrer por causa deles!

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Duarte

Grande paciência!!!
Se para comer um pratinho de caracóis já è o que se sabe...agora imagino catar centenas desses bichinhos que se encontram em tudo o que è sítio,inclusive nos mais iverosímeis...para não falar em ter que desmontar o àqua todo.
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ja alguem sabe mais destes seres? Mesmo muito irritantes, para mim considerados uma praga.

----------


## Paulo Pacheco

> É claro que posso estar completamente enganado, mas...
> São animais do Filo Aneelida, Classe Poliqueta.
> Em sua maioria os vermes poliquetas são animais marinhos, entretanto tambem são encontrados em agua doce e salobra. 
> O corpo é dividido em aneis, basicamente são inofensivos e servem como base alimentar para muitos animais, incluíndo outros invertebrados e peixes.


Ora bem, onde é que eu já ouvi isto????? :Coradoeolhos: 
Como em tudo, há que conseguir um equilibrio, não era o que me diziam?!
Sem grandes teses e sem stress, há que introduzir algum outro animal que se alimente deles! Entretanto o "Recife" vai aumentando de volume! :JmdALEnvers:

----------

